# Mice bitting it's own tail and feet.



## Amee (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 12 week old lone buck. He appears to be bitting his own tail and paws. There is also a slight redness on his muzzle. He has bitten off the end of his tail and he keeps doing it. I gave never actually witnessed him doing it but I don't think there is any other explanation he is not housed with other mice and I have him in an area I don't think wild mice could get to. The bite marks are deep and bleed a lot. Today he has done it really badly and he is kind of manic. Other than that he's very confident friendly mouse who is eating and drinking fine.
Any ideas? has anyone seen this before? 
I've got him booked into the vet but they often don't have a clue.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't do anything until the vet sees him just because you might be treating something he doesn't actually have.
But some reasons mice bite themselves are due to parasites like mites.Mites can sometimes be seen but other times they are naked to the eye, . Mice can get fleas and flea bites transmit a number of allergy-related skin irritants. Injured mice can chew at the site of pain and actually making it much worse for instance if someone had pulled your mouse's tail it caused great pain/injury making the animal lick, chew, and grab at it, Thats why larger animals need e-collars. Bedding and food can also be a reason for an allergy flare up.
Good luck with the vet visit I'm rooting for the little guy.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but I have seen it before in a male rat. There was nothing wrong with him, it was some kind of mental problem  i had him euthanised, there was nothing else i could do.


----------



## Amee (Jul 14, 2012)

Went to the vet and he has given antibiotics becuase he thinks it could be streptococcus virus that can cause neurological symptoms such as self-harm but personally im dubious because he has no other symptoms. So i came away after a 10 min appointment with antibiotics and the whole thing cost me £50. I expect it is just a costly putting off of the inevitable of either having him euthanized or waiting for him to eat himself to death. (sorry to be so grim)
But he's such a special mouse i think it's worth a go.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

In addition to the antibiotics I would also personally treat for parasites and treat the wounds with a propriety cream made for nappy rash (Sudocrem) I found to work very wel to stop the affected area from causing irritation so it heals.


----------



## Amee (Jul 14, 2012)

I have ordered some mite treatment aswell but im waiting on it arriving in the post. Ive been cleaning his tail with salt water but i will use sudocrem instead, i have loads around the house.
Thank you.


----------

